# Aluminium PID enclosure - all cutouts, ready for a PID to slot straight in... £20



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

As some of you may recall from an earlier thread of mine (a few months ago), I got frustrated when fitting the PID (to my Classic) because I couldn't find a suitable, nice looking enclosure.

In the end I "made do" with a black plastic one, and then had to take a dremel to it and hack it around. Everything else I could find was too small, too big, too ugly, too - but just wrong.

So - I started the quest to help others in my situation... as these PIDs are 1/16DIN (45mmx45mm) and there just seems to be NOTHING that is currently made (even on eBay or AliExpress, or anywhere) that will allow you to take a PID and drop it into a premade enclosure.

Now, after a few months (and even obtaining quotes from factories in the UK that wanted about £100 [seriously] to make these in reasonable quantities), I think I'm there.

So - here is my custom PID enclosure, in silver anodized aluminium, with 45mmx45mm cutout in the front and a 10mm hole with rubber grommet in the rear. I'm supplying them with the "stupidly super sticky' double-sided tape to stick them to your machine of choice (or anywhere else you want to stick them!).

Some pictures from my iPhone.. I'll try and get some better ones soon...









































































And here's the tape:










You can buy something v similar from Auber in the US, for about $25 - but then you have to add shipping, duty and VAT - and you're at around £40+ to get your hands on one in the UK - which is bonkers.

So - these are £20 delivered to Coffee Forums UK members. They include the rubber grommet and two strips of double-sided tape (but obviously not the PID shown in some of the photos). I'm happy to quote for International delivery if anyone from anywhere wants one, drop me a PM.

This enclosure will allow you to mount the PID using the clips if you mount the case vertically (with the PID inserted as shown in the pic). The PID will obviously fit in either horizontally or vertically, though the clip won't fit - so if you want to mount the case horizontally (for some reason) then you can use tape or velcro or some other fixing method to hold the PID inside the case rather than the clip. If you're truly enterprising, and brave, then it MAY be possible to modify or shave a few mill off the clip (or case) to get it to fit - but I can't recommend that!

Anyway, the PID slips straight in and the clip holds it beautifully when it's vertical - which is my preferred way to mount it anyway!

If you'd like to order one, then drop me a PM and I'll send you payment details. I have an initial order of "a few" in stock ready for quick delivery.

Shades


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Is there enough room inside to accommodate the terminal connectors that attach to the Pid or are bared wires better ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks very tidy. For anyone anxious about fitting a PID internally - this is ideal.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Kai said:


> Is there enough room inside to accommodate the terminal connectors that attach to the Pid or are bared wires better ?


With the mounting clip, the box HAS to be larger in one dimension... and if you wanted to use crimp fork connectors but didn't want to bend them savagely then it'd also have to be larger in the other dimension - and before you know it you have a great big box on the side of your Classic.

My preference now is to use bare wires on the PID terminal screws, which gives both a very secure fixing of the wire and no problem with connectors fouling a slimmer case.

With the enclosure being around 120mm long, there's more than enough room for a 100mm long Rex C100 in there, and stacks of space for other PIDs or 1/16DIN timers etc.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looks very tidy. For anyone anxious about fitting a PID internally - this is ideal.


Thanks... You've not looked inside a Classic recently ;-)

It's primarily aimed at Classic owners - or Silvia owners - and it's impossible to get a PID in either. OK probably not impossible, but I've never seen it done.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

And whilst it may not be obvious, the case is in two parts - plus a front and back plate as shown below..

The big advantage of this is that you can mount the front plate on the PID (with clip) and then pass all of the cables through the grommet/hole in the rear plate AND fix them to the PID - BEFORE you then finally just assemble the case around the PID.

You don't have to test wire it all and then disconnect and mount it in a box and then rewire it all - it makes it much easier to initially wire up and then just put the case around it.

If only these had been available when I PID'd my Classic....


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

MrShades said:


> If only these had been available when I PID'd my Classic....


Ditto - would have made wiring up far easier.

Classic gone now, only the PID made such a difference at the time and was so worth doing


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

With all of these people adding PIDs to the Classic, I'm surprised that I've had no-one interested in these great PID cases.

If you are looking for a PID enclosure then the only alternative is to start butchering plastic or metal boxes yourself... and a decent Maplins aluminium box can cost >£20 on its own! (I know, my Gaggia Shot-Timer box cost me about 3x what the actual device cost!).

Put you PID in a nice custom made box, that's made for the job.... Your fingers, your dremel and your Classic (or any other espresso machine that you're fitting a PID to!) will thank you.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@GCGlasgow


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers Rhys, had seen it, still waiting to fit PID and not confident in my ability so will try the electronics first before considering this.


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes please, PM sent


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for your enquiry @clickhappy, I've dropped a reply with payment details etc.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

As stated above, These look really great and I wish these had been around when I added my PID, it would have saved me money and a load of time.

When I get another classic (for work), I will be getting one of these to put the PID in.


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

I've fitted the new enclosure, very pleased with how it looks.









I needed to take a tiny amount of metal from the square opening as my Sestos PID has some stickers on the side which wouldn't fit through.

I was a little dubious that the sticky pads would hold as there isn't a flat area in the enclosure where you'd want to attach it to the machine but those pads are amazingly strong and I'm happy it's not going to move anywhere.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the review - very good of you.

I was also somewhat dubious about the sticky pads... BUT... then I tested them.

Having left a box stuck to the side of a Classic for 24hrs I tried to remove it - conscious of the fact that the case was only attached by the ends of the grooves.

I thought it would come off with some reasonable force.

How wrong was I?

Believe me, once those pads are stuck - and as long as case and machine are clean beforehand - you'll have one hell of a job removing the case afterwards.

I eventually got it off but had to hack and lever and scrape it off by forcing a thin screwdriver between case and Classic. Not easy at all!

So - when sticking these on, make sure you put it on correctly first time... 'Cus you probably won't get a second try!

Glad you like it - and it does indeed look great on your Classic.

Nice one


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi @MrShades

Is the smooth finish silver case available on it's own?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry, due to lack of interest in 1/16DIN (as opposed to the smaller 1/32DIN) I don't have any 1/16DIN cases left I'm afraid - and don't intend getting any more.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Oh well, fabricobling it is then.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

grumpyjag said:


> Oh well, fabricobling it is then.


Go with a 1/32DIN PID instead


----------

